# DR. W.B Caldwells Laxative Senna



## oklahoma_southpaw (Oct 24, 2005)

I found this bottle (among several others ) at a road construction project and was curious about its age. THe front side states the subject line, the back side is smooth, the right side states Dr. W.B. Caldwell, INc. and the left side states Monticello, Illinois. THe bottom shows a 5 on the left side and a P in a circle on hte right side bottom.

 Any help would be appreciated . I will probably have more in time.

 I can t get my pictures to post, but let me know and I will e-mail them to whoever wants them.


----------



## David E (Oct 24, 2005)

DR. W. B. CALDWELLS 
 PEPSIN  PEPSIN  SYRUP
 COMPANY MONTICELLO
 ILLINOIS
 Light blue 9"x 2 7/8"

 CALDWELL'S SYRUP PEPSIN
 MFD. BY PEPSIN/ SYRUP COMPANY
 MONTICELLO.
 ILLINOIS
 Many years manufactured by Pierse (bottles)
 Embosed bottles date Ca. 1895 to 1962 cork enclosure became a threaded cap.
 Aqua 3" x 1 3/16"
 Also ABM Varients

 CALDWELLS SYRUP PEPSIN MFC
 BY PEPSIN SYRUP COMPANY
 MONTICELL0, ILLINOIS
 Aqua 7" x 2 5/16" x 1 5/16"

 Believe the P in circle stands for pierce glass co.

 Dave


----------



## madman (Oct 24, 2005)

yo okla !!! id keep all the bottles you find, on the base of you bottle p in circle pierce glass co, st marys pa 1905- 1912,hamburg ny 1912-1917  mike


----------

